# Niagara Bicycle?



## Ernbar (Aug 3, 2019)

Has anyone heard of Niagara bicycles? I recall my brother having one back in the late 50s early 60s. He passed away some years back otherwise I would have the scoop on it. I do remember it being black and being 3 speed. I was 5 or 6 at the time so it’s been quite a spell since.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 3, 2019)

Saw this on the Cabe...


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 3, 2019)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey thanks for your reply. I was born in Cienfuegos and left in 1964. That explains the Niagara connection. My brother bought this bike about 1959 or 1960. Unfortunately it may be long gone.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Ernbar (Aug 3, 2019)

My Lord! Thanks for posting the badge barnyguey! It's a part of my childhood memories of my very special brother.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 3, 2019)

I just sold this one a week ago .







 I hate it too but I was cleaning house ...


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 3, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> My Lord! Thanks for posting the badge barnyguey! It's a part of my childhood memories of my very special brother.





Wards Guy.. said:


> I just sold this one a week ago .View attachment 1040639
> 
> View attachment 1040640
> 
> I hate it too but I was cleaning house ...




That looks to be very old, older than what I remember my brother Jorge's bike to be. What year was that bike made?

I just spoke to my other brother who had an O'Higgins bike. I have never heard of that brand.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 3, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> My Lord! Thanks for posting the badge barnyguey! It's a part of my childhood memories of my very special brother.



You bet!  Have agreat day! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 3, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> That looks to be very old, older than what I remember my brother Jorge's bike to be. What year was that bike made?
> 
> I just spoke to my other brother who had an O'Higgins bike. I have never heard of that brand.



Look up the name J. C. Higgins. Sears sold them.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 3, 2019)

Ernbar said:


> That looks to be very old, older than what I remember my brother Jorge's bike to be. What year was that bike made?
> 
> I just spoke to my other brother who had an O'Higgins bike. I have never heard of that brand.





Ernbar said:


> That looks to be very old, older than what I remember my brother Jorge's bike to be. What year was that bike made?
> 
> I just spoke to my other brother who had an O'Higgins bike. I have never heard of that brand.



From the teens....


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 3, 2019)

Spoke to my brother again and asked him if it was JC Higgins and he remembered the name. He said our dad bought it for him st Sears and Roebuck in Cienfuegos Cuba in 1956.


----------

